# Happy Birthday to Me



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

I have one of the coolest wives ever  Not only did she follow me to Kansas (so I could pursue a dream and a third degree in auto restoration from McPherson college) but she always comes through with really cool birthday presents. This year, I got two Piko building kits:










If you haven't seen these, the kits look really well made and quite easy to assemble. They also include a fair amount of detail--including schedule signs and flowers for the window boxes. I think I'll add some interior detail to the switch tower, and probably a floor to the second story of the station to make it look more real when lit up. Fun stuff.

I'm pretty excited about building these this weekend. I've collected up almost all the track I need to start my layout in the back yard, so once the snow melts, I can get the track and these buildings out and start running trains. Of course, I have about 100 other projects going on at the same time, but I can hardly wait to get this all set up.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Happy Birthday Dan,

Great projects!!

and you restore cars too!!

Dirk - DMS Ry. ( I use to paint cars..now as time permits I paint train cars )


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan;

Those are very nice birthday presents.

Many happy returns of the day,
David Meashey


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy B day.. Nice present ...


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful kits, Dan.... They will look good on any layout.....

Happy Birthday...


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Congrats, and happy birthday!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday Dan, from another automotive and train enthusiast.


----------

